
Why is JavaScript the only client-side language available? - alexanderdmitri
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-JavaScript-the-only-client-side-language-available?share=1
======
ghego1
The most rated answer by Dan Shappir took me down to memory lane. Worth
reading, a very good history lesson.

